# I didn't understand a single word...



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

But the video contains some good info showing how the guy makes some cheap clamps for the work bench. Pretty handy for a bench with dog holes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=551&v=a856BeggDKI


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> But the video contains some good info showing how the guy makes some cheap clamps for the work bench. Pretty handy for a bench with dog holes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=551&v=a856BeggDKI


I understand about 90% of what he's saying, Mike, but then I had four 7-Series BMW's and had to learn German to drive them properly... 

Ok, it helps if you go to 'Settings, Subtitle/CC, Auto translate, German to English' but I really did have the cars - LOL! I liked them because they spelled the name of the car for you. :wink:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

difalkner said:


> I understand about 90% of what he's saying, Mike, but then I had four 7-Series BMW's and had to learn German to drive them properly...
> 
> Ok, it helps if you go to 'Settings, Subtitle/CC, Auto translate, German to English' but I really did have the cars - LOL! *I liked them because they spelled the name of the car for you*. :wink:


David - that's funny. I had 3 @ 3-series and a 5-series, and I always thought BMW stood for "burn my wallet" - especially at the gas pumps here in Canada.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> David - that's funny. I had 3 @ 3-series and a 5-series, and I always thought BMW stood for "burn my wallet" - especially at the gas pumps here in Canada.


I bought my first 7-Series from a German dealer in town, someone I did the custom woodworking for on his Mercedes, BMW's, Rolls Royce, Jag, etc. cars that he bought for resale. Made a solid Zebrawood dash for a Mercedes once! Anyway, I told him I wanted to work on my own car and he asked if I could curse in German. I told him I don't even curse in English. He said I would be unable to work on the car. LOL!

Sorry, Mike, I hijacked your thread...

David


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

I went to Germany for the summer between years of college. Through the trip I earned the foreign language credits needed to graduate. SO I recognize about 25% of the words, but I really don't remember what most of them mean!

My German always got better at he pub, maybe I should drink a few beers and watch the video again.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've always thought that surely there's something useful to make out of old caulk guns. Now I can use up my old ones. Understand him or not, the guy is sure upbeat! I also noticed on the sidebar of youtube, he apparently has a video of making something similar except with homemade cams. Thanks.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hilarious! I was able to pick-up on maybe 7.75% of what he said. I don't like the fact that (as he demonstrated) there's a cantilevered end to snag on my belly or clothing. The old guys that I've personally observed using benches with numerous dog holes - used wooden wedges between dogs or dog blocks and their workpieces - which (in my ways of thinking) makes things higher and safer. In my shops full of multiple workers, I WOULD NOT USE THIS GADGET FOR SAFETY REASONS!

I was born in Landstuhl, West Germany (yes, I was born METRIC - 10- fingers & 10- toes), but I could only CRY in German. Germans have to talk fast because all of their words are so stinking long! 

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

In Europe when I was young I met a gitano, a Spanish gypsy. He said when Italians talk it sounds like they're singing. The French sound like they're trying to get you in bed. The Spanish just talk he said. Americans sounded like a cat purring. But when a German talks it sounds like he's trying to clear his throat and cough up a fur ball.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> In Europe when I was young I met a gitano, a Spanish gypsy. He said when Italians talk it sounds like they're singing. The French sound like they're trying to get you in bed. The Spanish just talk he said. Americans sounded like a cat purring. But when a German talks it sounds like he's trying to clear his throat and cough up a fur ball.


Oh that is funny, Chuck. HAHaHAHA

I have always had a lanuage problem, never could wrap my mind around it.
I like the Video ,Mike, good idea for making something out of those old caulking guns. Mine have always went in the garbage can.

I agree with Otis though, I thought the same thing about snagging my big belly on the handles.
Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

OK, just one more - sorry @MT Stringer for continuing with the hi-jack


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You'd need 25 tiles to make a word. 2 or 3 plays and the game would be over.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> David - that's funny. I had 3 @ 3-series and a 5-series, and I always thought BMW stood for "burn my wallet" - especially at the gas pumps here in Canada.


It starts with "Bring More Wallet". That's why I've settled for the motorcycles.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> OK, just one more - sorry @MT Stringer for continuing with the hi-jack


I've got one of those.


----------

